# Browning Nomad Stalker 52" 45#



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

byran - 

I usually don't do this, but seeing as you asked. The 52" Stalker was one of the worst bows I ever owed. Just couldn't get comfortable with it. Stacked at my 29" draw, unstable in the hand, basically just too short. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough. Threw a nice arrow, cast-wise, but not worth the effort IMHO. Everybody is different, but if that's your first stickbow, you've got your work cut out for you. Nice thing is, when you get your next bow (providing it's longer) you'll be pleasently surprised. 

The Bear KM is very similar is shooting properties (grip has a little different feel). Guess I just can't shoot short bows.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Recurvanator (May 25, 2006)

I don't want to be a stick in the mud buuuut, I will assume there is always tons of those on Ebay for a reason. Cobras, Nomads, Mohawks, and wasps all seem to fill up the Browning listings.

If you notice, all those bows are short and ALWAYS for sale. Sorry, I realize you just bought a new toy but I have never heard much good about any of them.

The plus side is, you still have a bow.


----------



## Shawnee Archer (Mar 18, 2003)

I used to sell the Nomad Stalker in my Archery Shop way back then. For a medium priced bow for someone with a shorter draw like 26 or 27" it was a good bow and we sold a number of them. It was not the bow for someone with a longer draw.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Shawnee -

In the early 70's those "shorties" were very popular. Marketed as "bush" bows by a lot of companies a lot of folks fell into the hype and bought them for "manuverability" (sp). They soon found out that they weren't that easy to shoot. I KNOW you rememner that!!!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Snake29 (Mar 20, 2006)

As long as you don't have too long of a draw length you should be fine. My son has a wasp 48# 56" and he shoots it fine with his 26 inch draw. I've shot it myself and I thought it was a nice shooting bow. Seems well made too.


----------



## Snake29 (Mar 20, 2006)

oops! I just noticed you have a 30" draw in your sig. :embara:


----------



## Shawnee Archer (Mar 18, 2003)

Viper1 said:


> Shawnee -
> 
> In the early 70's those "shorties" were very popular. Marketed as "bush" bows by a lot of companies a lot of folks fell into the hype and bought them for "manuverability" (sp). They soon found out that they weren't that easy to shoot. I KNOW you rememner that!!!
> 
> Viper1 out.


If you notice my reply said a short draw would be alright but not an average or longer draw. Still you are right because the shorter bows went by the wayside because the average draw length of most people was 28" or a little more and most dealers would sell that length bow to anyone who wanter to buy it instead of people with the shorter draw lengths.


----------

